# #8 - Haitink conducting LPO - Vaughan Willliams - Symphonies No. 5 and 7



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Listening to Symphony No. 5 under a master's hand: Bernard Haitink. Hearing them for the first time.

I'm trying to expand my listening horizons and venturing into 20th Century British symphonic music seems as good a place as any.

EDIT: I couldn't make heads or tails of Symphony No. 5. A re-listen is in order.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Symphony No. 5 I assume was a tough piece for you? Or just long?


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

albertfallickwang;bt3336 said:


> Symphony No. 5 I assume was a tough piece for you? Or just long?


A bit of a blur. I couldn't pick up any main themes or motif or ideas. I have no clue what it was that I heard. Parts of it were pleasing but most of the work was serene-like. But, kind of like Bax, confounded me a bit. Less than Bax.


----------

